

The lightest Android launcher ever - sandoche
http://kisslauncher.com

======
dd9990
If it's open source please submit it to F-Droid [1].

[1] [https://f-droid.org/](https://f-droid.org/)

~~~
neamar
It is! Code is on
[https://github.com/Neamar/KISS](https://github.com/Neamar/KISS)

I'll submit to fdroid very soon, thanks for the suggestion.

------
_asummers
How does this compare feature-wise to Nova Launcher or Trebuchet?

~~~
neamar
It's built to be different. No fancy apo drawer and endless screens of icons,
just a very smart search interface and clever suggestions to place app and
contacts at the core of the phone experiment. Your launcher deserve to be as
unobtrusive as possible. And that's what KISS aims to be.

